# Sundanio axelrodi "blue"



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Just got a few of these guys for a little nanotank and was wondering if anybody has experience with them, I know they are pretty new to the hobby.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Beautiful fish! I wish I had experience with them but I don't. My LFS had gotten them in once and I eyed them in quarantine but they seemed sensitive and began dieing within the same week. I'm keeping my eye out for em though! Please write about your experiences!

david


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Great fish! I have had them in the past (blue, green and red varieties) and can say that they are indeed sensitive fish that seemed to contract velvet quite easily. Velvet seems to be the scurge of small SE Asian fish IME. Once they settle in, they are pretty straight forward. They are really nice in large groups and will school like Harlequins. These guys have the same impact as a school of P. simulans would, but the blue is a bit more iridescent than reflective.
I think the the blue ones are the nicest of the three. the green variety is not as bright and reflective and the red variety is only stunning when the fish are really happy, otherwise they are quite brownish.
A hobbyist here has bred them (quite a few in fact) so if you are up to it, it is entirely possible to increase your group.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

They are extremely nice fish (the greens do it for me) but I found them relative sensitive to changing parameters. I've kept them for some time, and indeed they school very nicely. do net give them tank mates apart from some bottom dwellers. I found at least they don't do so well with (in my case) Boraras maculata or the like. Just give them a tank on their one and you will enjoy these beauties.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool! Right now they share a 5g tank with 2 sparkling gouramis. Any information on breeding them? I would definitely be interested in trying my hand at this little guys.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got seven in my 50g with 15 harlequins and 6 espei rasboras. They do well schooling with the other fish. I'll admit I expected the colors to be a tad more vibrant, though.


----------

